# What type of bike should a big guy get?



## SmokinBroccoli (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey guys and gals, I'm new here and looking to get back into mountain bike riding. I'm 6 ft 5 in, 350 lbs currently, wanting to get back in shape. I plan on using the bike for commuting as well as taking it to the trails. I've been looking at a few different bikes and talking to different people. From my understanding a 29'er is basically easier to ride and maintain speed, but I've been told that I could be too big for one. So I went back to looking at 26'ers. So far I am pretty much liking some Trek's and Giant's. Like the Fuel EX 8, Remedy 8, and Rumblefish Elite (only 29'er I really like) for Trek. For Giant I am looking at the Trance X1 and Reign 1. Does anyone have any feedback on which might be the all around best bike for a big guy like myself to pick up? Thanks in advance for any information you have.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

I would say a hardtail would be the best starter bike. A full suspension bike would not be the best choice, not until you lost some weight. I would also recommend a 36 hole wheelset. I would say a Giant Revel would be a good start, the model with the disc brakes which is around $500.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

You can cross the Rumblefish off the list because of the rear shock. I am ~310 and the RF was a horrible bike for my weight much less yours. The Fuel EX8/7 may be a problem as well because the DRCV rear shock takes much more pressure than a non-DRCV... that said, the Fuel EX6 has a non-DRCV shock and may be more appropriate.

29 vs 26. It is more about wheel strength than anything else. Plan on building new wheels for either size because the OEM wheels are pretty awful with fellas our size. A good, strong wheel set will keep you riding instead of repairing.

Hardtail. Some will say that a hardtail is your only choice... some of us like to argue against that. I will say that you may have a harder time with full suspension bikes form the big 3 (Trek, Giant, Spec). There are other mfgs out there that are more clyde friendly (Turner, Ventura, etc), but they come at a price. 

If you are looking at a bike to lose weight on with minimal headaches and yet a front shock that is air so you can actually get a decent spring rate, look to the Trek Cobia. ~$1000 and it comes with a Recon Gold. Most bikes at or below this price from other brands come with a metal coil based front shock.... you are too big for these cheap-o coil shocks. The Cobia also comes in a 23" frame which you may need at you height. Trek Cobia and have a strong set of 36 hole wheels (Stans Flow EX rims with Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs and 14g spokes would be an EXCELLENT choice IMHO) built for you and you will have a bike that is a great starter bike as well as a bike that will be a good bike as you progress down this path. 

I did a LOT of shopping and soul searching before buying my bike (2013 Specialized Camber Comp). It handles my weight really well and I LOVE LOVE LOVE my bike.... the less you weigh, the better a FS bike will be... so spending less now to get into better shape for a FS later may be an excellent way to go.


----------



## SmokinBroccoli (Feb 16, 2013)

Knight511 said:


> You can cross the Rumblefish off the list because of the rear shock. I am ~310 and the RF was a horrible bike for my weight much less yours. The Fuel EX8/7 may be a problem as well because the DRCV rear shock takes much more pressure than a non-DRCV... that said, the Fuel EX6 has a non-DRCV shock and may be more appropriate.
> 
> 29 vs 26. It is more about wheel strength than anything else. Plan on building new wheels for either size because the OEM wheels are pretty awful with fellas our size. A good, strong wheel set will keep you riding instead of repairing.
> 
> ...


Right on thanks for all the good info. Yeah, I figure I can get close to 300 lbs here shortly (as long as the DB Outlook I'm borrowing holds up). Back when I used to work at Staples we had a "Bike for the Month of May" contest, during that time I lost around 40 lbs. This was a good 5 years ago though, so I put it all back on and then some.

I went down to my local shop the other day and they put me on the Fuel EX 7 and I didn't bog it out too bad even on descend mode (which I wouldn't use that much anyway), so I figured the Remedy or Reign would be a lil better. Not sure if more travel is a good thing with us clydes, but I thought it might be. I haven't riden one yet, but I have looked at the Specialized Enduro Evo (figured a coil spring would hold me). I'll have to check out these other brands you mentioned. As far as my price range I'd say under 3.5k is my limit. I kinda want to replace my car with a bike, so I figure I might as well get a good one.

I tried to look at dual sports and road bikes, but yeah... not BMF friendly at all. So I'm not even gonna try that route anytime soon. If I could stay away from a HT I'd love it, but if I must get one as long as it's a good one that'll last I guess it wouldn't hurt. I was also told that for big guys Fox suspension is better than Rock Shox suspension. But I have no idea how true this is, I just know Fox has a pretty sweet replacement policy.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

If you are bent on getting a full suspension, look at Foes. There shocks are massive and have a lower leverage ratio. Most rear shocks cannot really handle a 300+ person. I am 270 geared up and I only have to put 125psi in it and most other shocks you would have to max it out. They are over built especially for big guys. You can buy used ones pretty cheap. I have had a Ventana and they are great bikes but the shock is the weak point. Try finding a frame with a Cane Creek double barrel.


----------



## SmokinBroccoli (Feb 16, 2013)

danmtchl said:


> If you are bent on getting a full suspension, look at Foes. There shocks are massive and have a lower leverage ratio. Most rear shocks cannot really handle a 300+ person. I am 270 geared up and I only have to put 125psi in it and most other shocks you would have to max it out. They are over built especially for big guys. You can buy used ones pretty cheap. I have had a Ventana and they are great bikes but the shock is the weak point. Try finding a frame with a Cane Creek double barrel.


Alright, good to know. Thanks for the tip. I looked at Yeti and Santa Cruz, but I don't think I wanna spend 4k plus just yet. I found a HT, but I don't know if it'll handle me. Here it is...

MARIN BIKES | Mountain HT | 29er | Indian Fire Trail 29er


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

That should be a fine HT.... but again.... you will need better wheels. OEM wheels are a compromise of weight with a little strength... our weight will beat their strength on a trail. Riding on the road and not doing curb hopping and crap, OEM wheels will be just fine.


----------



## SmokinBroccoli (Feb 16, 2013)

Knight511 said:


> That should be a fine HT.... but again.... you will need better wheels. OEM wheels are a compromise of weight with a little strength... our weight will beat their strength on a trail. Riding on the road and not doing curb hopping and crap, OEM wheels will be just fine.


So where can I find a good wheelset for BMF's like us, and what would be the best mid price range ones?


----------



## SmokinBroccoli (Feb 16, 2013)

I really want this... Trek Bicycle

But I have no idea what I'd have to do to make it more BMF friendly, until I get under 300 again.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

You will have to have a set built. ProWheelBuilder is one place online, but your LBS would be a good choice too. As for the Marin bikes, the Indian Fire and Nail Trail are VERY similar... looks like the wheelset and cranks are the only real differences. $300 in your pocket to buy a better wheel set.

As for wheels... considering I have been told the Salsa Gordo 29 has been discontinued, I would look to the Stans Flow EX rim, Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs and 14g spokes. 36 spoke count will help distribute the load. That set up will run ~$600.... thus the reason why saving $300 on the bike may be good, it just depends on how you feel.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

You would REALLY want to find one to get one and air up the shock. In my shopping, the DRCV did not prove to be friendly to me...



SmokinBroccoli said:


> I really want this... Trek Bicycle
> 
> But I have no idea what I'd have to do to make it more BMF friendly, until I get under 300 again.


----------



## SmokinBroccoli (Feb 16, 2013)

Knight511 said:


> You will have to have a set built. ProWheelBuilder is one place online, but your LBS would be a good choice too. As for the Marin bikes, the Indian Fire and Nail Trail are VERY similar... looks like the wheelset and cranks are the only real differences. $300 in your pocket to buy a better wheel set.
> 
> As for wheels... considering I have been told the Salsa Gordo 29 has been discontinued, I would look to the Stans Flow EX rim, Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs and 14g spokes. 36 spoke count will help distribute the load. That set up will run ~$600.... thus the reason why saving $300 on the bike may be good, it just depends on how you feel.


Alright I'll take a look at it, thanks for looking out. I'm coming to the realization that I'm going to need 2 different bikes. A HT and a FS AM bike.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SmokinBroccoli (Feb 16, 2013)

Knight511 said:


> You would REALLY want to find one to get one and air up the shock. In my shopping, the DRCV did not prove to be friendly to me...


I mean I guess if I had to I could look at the Remedy/Fuel EX 7 since they only have rear DRCV.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SmokinBroccoli (Feb 16, 2013)

What are our thoughts on this HT? Stache 8 - Trek Bicycle

I'm trying to find bikes that come with Fox forks stock at least, since I'd upgrade to those anyway.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

For wheels, send Larry from Ghisallo Wheels - Custom Wheels an email and get a quote. When I was shopping for my wheels, nobody had better price than him ($680 plus shipping for Flow with 36 DT spokes and Chris King hubs), besides Wiggle for Flow with Hope hubs.


----------



## SmokinBroccoli (Feb 16, 2013)

This is pretty much the last thing I can think of, being that it has a coil spring (that says it'll hold 550 lbs on the large frame).

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Fat bike!

Pugsley | Bikes | Surly Bikes


----------



## SmokinBroccoli (Feb 16, 2013)

Alright so after a long night of reading I have probably done the smart thing and decided against the FS bike for now. You guys are right (in no matter what thread you post in), my ass is too big for those poor components right now. Hopefully I can get down to under 300 again and then I'll worry about going big on trails.

I just wanted to see about only getting one bike instead of 2-3, haha. I guess it's time to find a beefy HT XC/Trail bike, wheel size doesn't really matter. Just not sure if I'd crack a carbon frame or not at my heft.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SmokinBroccoli (Feb 16, 2013)

I'd say if I can ride a carbon frame and won't crack it. This is pretty perfect for my under 3k budget.

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/xtc.composite.29er.1/11512/55869/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

Giants are great bikes and I have had many of them. My hardtail is carbon and I am pretty aggressive with it. I am really careful about the type of terrain I take it because of my size. I have Flow EX rims on it and having some Pacenti Tl28 rims built for the Foes. Check in the Pacenti wheels, they are 28mm outer wide, which is wider and lighter than a flow. They are also eyeleted which makes a wheel stronger unlike the flow. 

Down the road you can buy a FS frame and swap out the parts off the Giant onto a new frame if you want to go that route.


----------



## SmokinBroccoli (Feb 16, 2013)

danmtchl said:


> Giants are great bikes and I have had many of them. My hardtail is carbon and I am pretty aggressive with it. I am really careful about the type of terrain I take it because of my size. I have Flow EX rims on it and having some Pacenti Tl28 rims built for the Foes. Check in the Pacenti wheels, they are 28mm outer wide, which is wider and lighter than a flow. They are also eyeleted which makes a wheel stronger unlike the flow.
> 
> Down the road you can buy a FS frame and swap out the parts off the Giant onto a new frame if you want to go that route.


Right on, thanks. Yeah I've kinda narrowed it down to either the Giant XTC-C 29'er 1, SC Chameleon, Stumpy Evo 29 and Trek Stache 8. Not too sure which one would be the beefiest route to go but they both look nice. I know wheels are probably going to be my main upgrade, so I was trying to find bikes with decent forks already.

When it comes time for a FS, I was kinda looking at the SC Nomad and some of the ones I've mentioned earlier still. But the Nomad might be the route I go, unless something else looks better.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

The Santa Cruz is the beefiest of the bikes you mentioned. That bike is designed to do it all. You can do drops, jump it or just some basic single track. I am not a fan of Specialized due to there business practices, Treks warranty policy just changed and it is a pain to get something warrantied. The Cruz is the best bet and it is made by Giant so you know it is a quality frame.


----------



## SmokinBroccoli (Feb 16, 2013)

danmtchl said:


> The Santa Cruz is the beefiest of the bikes you mentioned. That bike is designed to do it all. You can do drops, jump it or just some basic single track. I am not a fan of Specialized due to there business practices, Treks warranty policy just changed and it is a pain to get something warrantied. The Cruz is the best bet and it is made by Giant so you know it is a quality frame.


Alright, looks like that's the route I'll go then. Just have to figure out if the Fox 32 Float CTD Adjust FIT 130's are worth the extra $$$ from the regular 32 Float CTD 130's. Takes it from about 2.1k to 2.7k...


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

I would go with the standard float 130 ctd, for the extra $600 you can buy a nice set of wheels. You can always up grade the cartridge later if you feel you really need it. According to the Fox website they only offer those forks in a 120 or 140 mm travel. Are you getting the yellow or blue frame? You also can get custom colors and decals on those also.


----------



## SmokinBroccoli (Feb 16, 2013)

Not sure yet. I'm leaning towards the yellow, but a custom color would be boss. I think you're right, pocket the 600 bucks. Grab the R-AM setup package with 120-130mm forks. Unless of course by the time taxes get here I am below 300 again, then I might just have to go back to looking at the Nomad or Reign.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spk1264 (Jul 17, 2011)

SmokinBroccoli said:


> What are our thoughts on this HT? Stache 8 - Trek Bicycle
> 
> I'm trying to find bikes that come with Fox forks stock at least, since I'd upgrade to those anyway.


The stache 8 is a great bike, its built with great components and will can handle the weight of us bigger guys. My brother has one and he's 6'4 & 350..this bike was made for him he says..thats my 2cents, good luck broc


----------



## SmokinBroccoli (Feb 16, 2013)

Right on, that's good to know. Because I'm really like 6'4.5" but I'm always 350. I might have to see if my LBS has one I can ride next time.


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

Just let the LBS take care of it.....they have to warranty the ****.....In my experience it has been wheels wheels and wheels.....get sealed cartridges and as many spokes as you can get available along with double wall heavy alloy. If you can, get a heavier duty bottom bracket or barrings and avoid the light weight chains and cassettes. Get the FSA PIG and call it a day. Avoid all suspension until you are actually light enough to havew suspension.


----------



## SmokinBroccoli (Feb 16, 2013)

digitalayon said:


> Just let the LBS take care of it.....they have to warranty the ****.....In my experience it has been wheels wheels and wheels.....get sealed cartridges and as many spokes as you can get available along with double wall heavy alloy. If you can, get a heavier duty bottom bracket or barrings and avoid the light weight chains and cassettes. Get the FSA PIG and call it a day. Avoid all suspension until you are actually light enough to havew suspension.


Yeah, I've been talking to one of my other Clydesdale buddies who's been riding all kinds of bikes from flatland, to different Ellsworth's to the new Intense Tracer 275 he just ordered. He agrees that I should just stick to a HT for now too. So besides the SC Chameleon, I've been eyeing the Giant STP SS as well. Seeing as how I need to drop weight before I can really do anything I want to do on a bike, I figured a SS might help me shed lbs, and be a good street/commuter at the same time. For now I just plan on riding to/from school and work and maybe mess around on the weekends. Once I get down to my target weight of 250-280 again, maybe I'll dream about some FS AM/DH style bikes some more and pull the trigger on one.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Do you have a black and white TV?

If not, get gears. Your knees will thank you for it.


----------



## SmokinBroccoli (Feb 16, 2013)

Haha, I took the DB Outlook I am borrowing into my LBS for a tune up. Homeboy there then informed me in what specific order **** was going to break on it while I had it. He still swears I can ride a Fuel EX 7/8 or he said to look into a Pivot Mach 4, Mach 5.7 or Firebird if it's in my budget. Told me that if I was just planning on riding on the street til I drop weight they could throw some wide street tires on it and I could just mash around town for now. Looks like I'm gonna have to see about buying this pos DB Outlook too, because I know I'm going to break ****.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

Whenever someone thinks they can sell a $3,000+ bike they will always swear you can ride it. Honestly you are better off getting a road bike for the road and a hard tail for the trails for the same money. Ask the Trek shop what kind of deal he would give you on a Domane and a Cobia.


----------



## jangles (Mar 5, 2013)

The Trek Stache has a 300 Pound limit on it, I Just picked up a stache 7, i weigh in at 250. Its one sweet ride though

Good luck


----------



## aukios (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Im new to the forum and currently just south of 300# and looking to get back into riding to aid in my fitness program. I plan on riding light trails and paths but also want the option of doing some mountain riding when I head up to mammoth in the summer. Im currently trying to decide between a 13' Revel 29er 0 or Trek Marlin. Any recommendations between the two or even another bike I haven't seen. 

cheers,


----------



## Xlr8n (Apr 29, 2010)

Curious as what bike the OP decided on....


----------

